# Japanese Blueberry?



## redheadwoodshed (Jun 30, 2012)

A couple of days ago I got what I thought was a deal on some Japanese bluberry plants at the local hardware store.($6.50 ea.)They are about 4' tall with a base diameter of about 1 1/2" ,stout looking plants.Then when I researched them on the internet, I find they can grow 40 feet tall! Does anyone here have any experience with them?I'm not putting them in my blueberry patch if they will get that big and are the berries any good to eat.I was wanting them for the fruit, not a shade tree.I will set them out somewhere this fall, but would like more info on them.Thanks!


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 1, 2012)

Ya bought an evergreen right?. Don't eat anything that grows on it.
From what I gather the things grow like they are on nitrous, so they might still be usefull.

If ya need Blueberry plants(Vaccinium corymbosum), drop me a PM.
I might know a "Guy" with a couple laying around. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 1, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Ya bought an evergreen right?. Don't eat anything that grows on it.
> From what I gather the things grow like they are on nitrous, so they might still be usefull.
> 
> If ya need Blueberry plants(Vaccinium corymbosum), drop me a PM.
> ...



Yes, they are evergreen from what little I have found out.You can't eat those?I never knew that!Thanks Dingeryote.And thanks for the offer.How do you think the varieties this "guy" you know has would fare in 2 weeks or more of 100 degree windy days?If it keeps up the U.S. is going to have a Great Southern Desert.I already have a few prcikley pears growing so I'm ahead of the game there.

I think I will set them out in an area were I cleaned out a bunch of overgrown invasive privet.Like I mentioned before the main reason I bought them was because they look very good and vigorous for 6 bucks.

The 2 Climax variety bushes I bought from a local nursery are still doing fairly well.I did leave the soaker hose rigged up this time,though, that way the misses only has to turn the water on and off.The 2 I got from wally world are dead as a hammer.I plan on getting a few more this fall.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 2, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Yes, they are evergreen from what little I have found out.You can't eat those?I never knew that!Thanks Dingeryote.And thanks for the offer.How do you think the varieties this "guy" you know has would fare in 2 weeks or more of 100 degree windy days?If it keeps up the U.S. is going to have a Great Southern Desert.I already have a few prcikley pears growing so I'm ahead of the game there.
> 
> I think I will set them out in an area were I cleaned out a bunch of overgrown invasive privet.Like I mentioned before the main reason I bought them was because they look very good and vigorous for 6 bucks.
> 
> The 2 Climax variety bushes I bought from a local nursery are still doing fairly well.I did leave the soaker hose rigged up this time,though, that way the misses only has to turn the water on and off.The 2 I got from wally world are dead as a hammer.I plan on getting a few more this fall.




Two weeks or more of 100 degrees wont phase most of 'em as long as they get water.
It's the lack of a proper dormant period below 45 degrees that will cause more problems.

Got a couple of grower buds that also operate fairly large nurserys, with every variety known, and some that aren't known yet.
Rabbiteyes, and other southern cultivars are regular stock shipped out to customers that have bought through various outlets.
Lemme see what they have for this fall.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 4, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> A couple of days ago I got what I thought was a deal on some Japanese bluberry plants at the local hardware store.($6.50 ea.)They are about 4' tall with a base diameter of about 1 1/2" ,stout looking plants.Then when I researched them on the internet, I find they can grow 40 feet tall! Does anyone here have any experience with them?I'm not putting them in my blueberry patch if they will get that big and are the berries any good to eat.I was wanting them for the fruit, not a shade tree.I will set them out somewhere this fall, but would like more info on them.Thanks!



Some little Jap guy with squinty eyes and buckie teeth is sitting in Japan right now going heheheh hehehe Ah so solly, so so solly.


----------

